# Remember OBTC and MTOC ??



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

(OBTC) Ohio Bass Tournament Circuit.
I may showing my age but anyone know whatever became of Dick and Barb Advey ? They ran a pretty darn good circuit back in the day. 

Also Bill Byers (sp?) and MTOC ?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I can remember the MTOC events but I never fished the OBTC but my partner in team events did Dave Williams. We have been fishing together for a real long time. I seen Bill Byers a few years ago at the weekend series championship on the Potomac River and see his son every year fishing here and there. 

Mark


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

I fished both circuits, more MTOC than OBTC. Dick and Barb spend the winters in Florida at Camp Mack on Kissimme.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Ya I remember. Same as bassman more MTOC than OBTC. Bill and his son fished a few Lakes Trail events a few years back.


----------

